# Where to buy Arm Protectors?



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

my new thera band blue, which was delivered and put on today has started to rip near the end of the right fork, Its really irritating that this thing is 20 shots old and starting to rip, what am I doing wrong?? Adam


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Adam2k90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> my new thera band blue, which was delivered and put on today has started to rip near the end of the right fork, Its really irritating that this thing is 20 shots old and starting to rip, what am I doing wrong?? Adam


Im using 3/8 steel 9.5mm ammo if that helps


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Also a similar thing happened to my barnett red band, i used water to apply them both and left to dry for about 4hours.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I had this problem with my Daisy B-52. Inspect the fork tips very carefully. I'm betting you will find a rough or sharp edge near the end of the fork. Start with a fairly fine grade (240) of sandpaper and smooth the end, might as well do both while you're at it. When both are as smooth as you can make them with sandpaper use a polishing compound. They should shine like chrome when you are done and you should not be able to feel any roughness whatever.


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> I had this problem with my Daisy B-52. Inspect the fork tips very carefully. I'm betting you will find a rough or sharp edge near the end of the fork. Start with a fairly fine grade (240) of sandpaper and smooth the end, might as well do both while you're at it. When both are as smooth as you can make them with sandpaper use a polishing compound. They should shine like chrome when you are done and you should not be able to feel any roughness whatever.


Thanks,
This is probably correct as when I took of the previous bands I was using a screwdriver and needle nose pliers...... Ill try this tommorow. It wont affect my power too much by making it shorter will it??


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You'll be all right with slightly shorter bands. Never use anything but your fingers to remove old tubes. They will usually just roll off, with a bit of force. If you can't roll them off, you can very carefully cut almost all the way through the band with a very sharp knife or razor blade.


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

Where can I buy arm protectors for my black widow and are they neccesary as mine are really scratched and and thus wrecking my band!

Adam


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, that took me a while to figure out what you were asking. My current assumption is that the forks of your slingshot are rough and causing band wear?

Can't you just remove the existing bands and then use sandpaper - progressively moving to finer and finer grades - to smooth out the forks? And then maybe do final polishing with some fince steel wool?


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

ya blue is really thin, but i get lots of shots off mine, just inspect the forks, and your pouch attachment, maybe the pouch is hitting the band. DO you use burnt end string or zip ties on your pouches? those can have sharp edges.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

it is most likely rough cuts on the bands the edges must be pristine for them to last( roll cutter is best but if on a budget tape elastic down to self healing mat and with a sharp boxcutter and ruler make your cuts in one stroke gives clean edges but slow and more likely to veer off line), rough forks are another cause, as for tying to the pouch cotton twine constrictor knot or elastic strips are best.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

My first thought was that his bands were hitting his slingshot-holding arm, the way the question was phrased. Immediately my mind went to forearm protectors used by archers who haven't learned to rotate their bow arms to avoid string slap. Apparently, I wasn't the only one who had a problem deciphering the query.

So, Adam, we're here to help you if we can, but we need to clearly understand your problem before we can offer solutions (or we'll just be guessing), so it is incumbent on you to cleary state the problem, and if possible, post photos to help our understanding of your need.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

The simple solution is to wear a Falconry glove, sans the Falcon : )


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

All of the above are true, no doubt lol... I am still blown away with the life span I get from tb blue. I posted some pics of a bullseye ply/ Blackwood frame well over two weeks now, shoot half a kilo of 9mm lead every night since, and no sign of wear at all... in regards too your fork tips,; I give all my frames a good finishing sand, after shaping etc I first sand with a 180 grit, it is great to smooth the curve and dremmel marks etc, but I always finish the sanding with a well decent goin over with 400 grit, then a laq or poly finish... at pouch end I try to tie with a lighter or softer grade of band as i believe this reduces friction damage at the pouch end.... hope you get it sorted, cheers Ben


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

haertig said:


> Wow, that took me a while to figure out what you were asking. My current assumption is that the forks of your slingshot are rough and causing band wear?
> 
> Can't you just remove the existing bands and then use sandpaper - progressively moving to finer and finer grades - to smooth out the forks? And then maybe do final polishing with some fince steel wool?


I've tried polishing them and they appear really bad as they are plastic, I'll post picture pater to show the protector and what can be done


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Everyone seems to be missing that Adam is talking about TB Blue Tubes, not flats. That's OK, I missed that he is shooting a Barnett Black Widow, which uses those ridiculous plastic tips on the forks.

Adam, it would be a lot easier for the members to help you if you would ask all the questions related to your problem on the same thread, and not keep starting new ones to ask a question about the same problem. It would also help if you would be more clear about what the problem is.

Now, here's what I would do if I had your problem. I would either get rid of the plastic tips by modifying the ends of the forks, or get rid of the Black Widow and buy or make a slingshot that doesn't require special parts that you can't find anywhere.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Adam, it would be a lot easier for the members to help you if you would ask all the questions related to your problem on the same thread, and not keep starting new ones to ask a question about the same problem. It would also help if you would be more clear about what the problem is. I'm going to merge this thread with the other one you started.

Now, here's what I would do if I had your problem. I would either get rid of the plastic tips by modifying the ends of the forks, or get rid of the Black Widow and buy or make a slingshot that doesn't require special parts that you can't find anywhere.


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Adam, it would be a lot easier for the members to help you if you would ask all the questions related to your problem on the same thread, and not keep starting new ones to ask a question about the same problem. It would also help if you would be more clear about what the problem is. I'm going to merge this thread with the other one you started.
> 
> Now, here's what I would do if I had your problem. I would either get rid of the plastic tips by modifying the ends of the forks, or get rid of the Black Widow and buy or make a slingshot that doesn't require special parts that you can't find anywhere.


Sorry Ive been posting from my iphone and as this forum isnt on tapatalk its really slow to type on and thus I've been keeping post to a minimum and just starting new threads, secondly how do you remove them as they seem to be on pretty tight.


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Adam, it would be a lot easier for the members to help you if you would ask all the questions related to your problem on the same thread, and not keep starting new ones to ask a question about the same problem. It would also help if you would be more clear about what the problem is. I'm going to merge this thread with the other one you started.
> 
> Now, here's what I would do if I had your problem. I would either get rid of the plastic tips by modifying the ends of the forks, or get rid of the Black Widow and buy or make a slingshot that doesn't require special parts that you can't find anywhere.


Ohh yer by the way would brasso be able to remove the scuffing on the steel forks?


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

OK. Now I think I know what you're asking. I had to go look what a Barnett Black Widow looks like:

http://www.amazon.co...=sporting-goods

You are talking about the plastic protectors that slip onto the metal slingshot forks, but under the tubes!

You might be able to fashion a suitable replacement for those by using heat shrink tubing. Or even wrapping the ends of the forks with smooth electrical tape.

Or, can your existing protectors be turned inside-out and put back in place?


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

haertig said:


> OK. Now I think I know what you're asking. I had to go look what a Barnett Black Widow looks like:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...=sporting-goods
> 
> ...


I have now taken them off, but if brasso doesent work to remove the scuffs I will try electrical tape as its nice and smooth. Thanks !


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Adam2k90 said:


> OK. Now I think I know what you're asking. I had to go look what a Barnett Black Widow looks like:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...=sporting-goods
> 
> ...


I have now taken them off, but if brasso doesent work to remove the scuffs I will try electrical tape as its nice and smooth. Thanks !
[/quote]

Brasso alone will not be enough. Use fine grit sandpaper and final polish with Brasso, on the metal tips.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

After doing the sanding I usually use jewelers rouge, which has a superfine pumice in it...and rubbing compound found at auto supplies might help.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

If you want to coat the tips you can use a Thermo plastic heat melt glue, and shape it with a heat gun or small torch...a little tricky but it works.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

If you want to do final smoothing of something and don't have polishing paste, jewelers rouge, etc. laying around the house, you can get by with some abrasive sink cleaner (like "Comet" or "Ajax") used as polish (add a drop of water to the powder to make a paste). Finish off the polishing with some paste type toothpaste (not gel type) for a finer polishing compound. But you will probably need a file and some sandpaper and/or steel wool to smooth the metal initially. Polishing compounds won't take out deep scratches or sharp edges.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

It might be cheaper and less time consuming to just buy a new slingshot. The Black Widows are not expensive. Under $10 at Amazon.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

@OP - You were asking about arm protectors. I'm not quite sure if this is what you were talking about but here is a very good one.

http://www.basspro.com/Neet-Ventilated-Range-Armguards/product/24174/-540888

They also sell a Team Realtree one that's like a sock that just goes over your arm. You can find that at Dicks or possibly amazon.


----------

